# Anyone looking for an "Alabama Rig"?



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys and gals! Just wondering if anyone is interested in getting thier hands on the "Alabama Rig"? 

I have started making my own version called the "A/TX Rig", and have had fantastic results so far for LMB, and I cant wait to start trolling them for Hybrids soon.

They have stainless steel compontents and a non-weighted head. I am painting them a Splatterback pattern with red eyes, and epoxy.

20.00 each-PM me if interested.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are nothing more than an umbrella rig I have fished with them before in North Carolina fishng for stripers. There is not much fun in reeling in a fish on one of those things, its like reeling in a log. You do not feel the true fight of a fish, but to each his own.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> Those are nothing more than an umbrella rig I have fished with them before in North Carolina fishng for stripers. There is not much fun in reeling in a fish on one of those things, its like reeling in a log. You do not feel the true fight of a fish, but to each his own.


I agree about the umbrella rig similarities, as I have also fished for Stripers with them. The umbrella rigs for Stripers are much larger, have many more appendages on them, and have a heavy weight on the nose for flat line trolling. These however, _do not_ have a weighted head, are castable with a longer, heavier action rod, and only have 4-5 arms with baits attatched.

Without the extra drag and weight, they allow you to feel the fish quite a bit better...:cheers:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

They do catch fish I have seen it for myself, if you are a guide and need to put people on fish they are a good tool.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish I had read this post first,I got some at Gander mountain.I will keep you in mind for next time.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just had a couple delivered last week from online store. Its an interesting set-up...will find out soon how well it works on stripers. 

I'll re-order from you if they work out.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had some luck with umbrella's in 20-24 feet in mid summer after the bite. Using a downrigger. (Striper fishing)


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

How much for the cookie, give me some spec's on the type of rod you guys are using to throw these.


----------

